# Hello from Tucson



## mikep in tucson (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi folks,

just found this website and forum.  I am looking forward to exchanging information on smoking.

I am a Rhode Island transplant, having come to Tucson in 1966 while I was in the US Air Force.  Just stayed after my discharge because I love the heat and hate cold.  Retired in 2004, having worked for both the City of Tucson and the University of Arizona.

I sarted slow cmoking a good 20+ years ago, with a small ECB.  A couple of years later, I "graduated" to a bigger ECB, the "Gourmet".  They worked, but certainly not the optimal way to smoke.

Fast forward to the present -- around 1995, got my first offset, a New Braunfels smoker.  Got in first my comp, ribs only, in 2005.  The following year, my BBQ teammate died suddenly and I inherited his offset smoker, an Oklahoma Joe's, really heave duty.  Then, I think it was in 2008 I got my first bullet smoker, a ProQ Excel 20, which I have been using ever since.  Here is a picture of what my setup looked like:








I had done a few small comps (ribs only or ribs & chicken), then last year teamed up with another guy in Tucson to do full comps.  We have done 5 so far, but haven't walked yet -- still hoping.

A couple of weeks ago, at the Arizona BBQ Festival competition, I won a custom-built "UDS".  Actually, it is AZBBQGRILLS take on a UDS.  Here are the details:

Drum is 36 H by 24 W 14 Ga Metal
One rack at 23 inch diameter.  Heat deflector of diffuser 3/16 Steel plate no holes. 3.5 inch exhaust 3 inch air intake. Gasket sealed at the top only. Fire basket 15 inch diameter by 6 inches deep. All vents can be operated without bending over.

She is a beauty, for sure -- has a pwder coating paint job -- Harley Davidson wrinkle black.







I am looking forward to being able to get some tips on operating this thing of beauty from some of you knowledgeable UDS experts.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 5, 2012)

Hello Mike and welcome to SMF! Glad to have you and your experience here!

You've really got a set up there now don't you! I really like the [color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]  AZBBQGRILLS! What a sweet looking smoker![/color]


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 6, 2012)

Hello and 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  to SMF - glad to have you here 

Man you are set up with some great equipment


----------



## jrod62 (Jun 7, 2012)

:welcome1:


----------

